# Brian Capien???



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I stopped by North resv in Portage Lakes, to eat my lunch, and saw this guy casting out and reeling in some strange thing. Well my curiosity got the best of me and had to ask. Said he was seting out some corn/chum. Started up a conversation and his name is brian capien. Said he was a decent/pretty good carp fisherman , infact is a tournament fisherman. I am gonna stop back this afternoon when he is fishing and see how he's done. Anyone ever hear of him??


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah..tell him Ak(or crappielooker) says hello..and tell him don't even waste his time there..


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like he was spodding some corn, tell us how he did. He shows up at some of our functions and he was at Chicago this year, but I think he hangs more over on the CAG boards don't recall him ever posting here. 

Hey AK talked to Justin, how does a little victory celebration over at Thurman sound.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like he found us here finally..
its about dang time brian..


----------



## bcapien (Nov 18, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> looks like he found us here finally..
> its about dang time brian..



so i came home early....i caught 1 common 17.4 pounds wasnt to bad but i started to get hungry and said its time to eat so i packed up and came home...i think i will fish WB in the morning or come down to AC to fish with AK...EXEXEC i will send you some links about carp fishing and will also send you some more info about baits and tackle....Also whats up Mishio havent seen you since CCC but will be seeing you at next fish_in....


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

just let me know..


----------

